# Hooking Up Subs



## Antmason22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have some subs that I want to hook up to my honda accord lx, but I dont have an amp yet. Is it possible to hook them up without the amp and where do I do it at? Where do I find the wires and do I need to get anything before I can. I have close to zero knowledge about cars, so the more information you can give... the better. I was already told it would sound bad without the amp, but Ill be getting it soon, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it will damage the subwoofers greatly. Just wait until you have an amp, or you will end up having to replace the subs in a few months.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

They probly wont even run with that low power running through them.

When you think your car radio is proably only like 25W RMS per channel, and subs start at like 300W RMS for a low spec one, there would never be enough power to move the sub.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it would be nothing but treble and midrange, 0 Bass


----------



## Antmason22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn... allrighty. Thanks for the help. I'm just an impatient person, haha. Can't wait to get the amp to put em in. but I suppose I'll have to. :sigh:


----------

